

User got error but I can't replicate -see comments for notes - cruiselt
http://www.cruiselt.com

======
cruiselt
OP HERE>> Have a pre-launch site up and everything seems to test well here
(currently in Mexico). People are able to sign up and are getting added to DB,
receive trans e-mail, etc. But I got an e-mail from a colleague the other day
that said she is unable to sign up. She is not very technical and I can't
replicate any issues.

Wanted to see if I could get people to test it out on a bunch of different
devices and send me the details if you run into any issues. Open the
transactional e-mail on the same device you tested the site with and then just
un-sub at the bottom of the e-mail to get off the list. By opening the e-mail
on the same device, I will know the OS and device, browser, etc. and can rule
out any problems.

Thanks for your help and comment with any errors.

------
dang
Please do not put "Show HN" in the title unless the story meets the Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
cruiselt
I got hooked on the "HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask
questions in the thread." and totally missed the e-mail signups at the bottom.
(even though I'm not trying to get e-mail signups...just trying to figure out
if something on e-mail signups is broken or not since I can't replicate.

